# when should I begin marketing my business?



## abrac001 (Feb 5, 2007)

I am new to the t-shirt business, and I was wondering when to begin marketing/advertising my business? should I wait until I have a product to sell, or would that be too late to start? sorry if the question seems confusing, I'm a bit confused myself.

thanks in advance to those who reply!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: when sould I begin marketing my business?*



abrac001 said:


> I am new to the t-shirt business, and I was wondering when to begin marketing/advertising my business? should I wait until I have a product to sell, or would that be too late to start? sorry if the question seems confusing, I'm a bit confused myself.
> 
> thanks in advance to those who reply!


What kind of business, specifically?

If you are selling t-shirt designs via a website, I would wait until you have your site finished and your website ready before you start any advertising and marketing.


----------



## abrac001 (Feb 5, 2007)

that's what I thought...I have an account with print mojo, and I am currently working on my designs, but no products yet.

thanks Rodney!


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: when sould I begin marketing my business?*



Rodney said:


> What kind of business, specifically?
> 
> If you are selling t-shirt designs via a website, I would wait until you have your site finished and your website ready before you start any advertising and marketing.


I agree with Rodney.

With my current business, I am in customer's homes and businesses every day. I happened to mention here and there that I would be starting a print business.

Well, my marketing started before I started the business. I already have orders for signeage and promotional products from 3 business customers and one computer user group. I hope my equipment comes soon!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think as soon as you can produce a product is the right time to start marketing. Never put the cart before the horse.


----------

